# hey new here



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

hey whats goin on

hope everyone is havin a good time around here. lets let mad dog mattis off the leash and lay the hammer down on isis


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2017)

How many years does it take to figure out there is no win?

Far be it from me to get in the way of you killing terrorists.  When you leaving for the battle? 

Welcome


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> How many years does it take to figure out there is no win?
> 
> Far be it from me to get in the way of you killing terrorists.  When you leaving for the battle?
> 
> Welcome


hey thanks bud appreciate the response. im confident that mad dog will reign down some freedom bombs at a more rapid pace. endin terrorism


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > How many years does it take to figure out there is no win?
> ...



If only it were so, bombs do not change hearts and minds of people outside the blast zone.  Look at history.  What you do is kill and come home asap.  No rebuild


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


they want war with the US, the US is happy to liberate them


----------



## depotoo (May 10, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> hey whats goin on
> 
> hope everyone is havin a good time around here. lets let mad dog mattis off the leash and lay the hammer down on isis


welcome to the mud pit, as with  your avatar and intro, you have just painted a large target for your manliness. Keep you head down and powder dry, but again, welcome.

How many real men does it take to change a light bulb?  Zero (0) as real men aren't afraid of the dark.

How many liberal men does it take to change a light bulb.  Don't know, because liberal men are too stupid to know how to change one.


----------



## saveliberty (May 10, 2017)

At this point he hasn't met a liberal.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 10, 2017)

I am sitting here naked while reading and responding to your thread while squirting in the Toilet after wondering what did I eat last night that left me the smelly squirts and wonder could you give me a clue and tell me the cure for this major squirting problem I seem to suffer from!?!

Oh, welcome to the board and remember this place is the most wonderful site ever created... ( As the Mods hold a gun to my other head )


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I am sitting here naked while reading and responding to your thread while squirting in the Toilet after wondering what did I eat last night that left me the smelly squirts and wonder could you give me a clue and tell me the cure for this major squirting problem I seem to suffer from!?!
> 
> Oh, welcome to the board and remember this place is the most wonderful site ever created... ( As the Mods hold a gun to my other head )


sounds awesome. thanks


----------



## TNHarley (May 10, 2017)

Lol you cant bomb terrorism. What a historically failed concept.
Welcome anyways!


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 10, 2017)

Welcome!

Hossfly You ready with the thing?

Welcome to the freest forum on the interwebs! I've been following the Syria thing for a couple years now.

I'm of the opinion we should support Assad. Possibly a deal needs to be brokered for a Kurdistan, and Turkey needs to get their asses back into their own country, and they're not really our ally. PS: Turks, ain't no more nukes you can grab, bitches. All moved.


----------



## TNHarley (May 10, 2017)

Did I do better this time, Bruce_T_Laney?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 10, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Did I do better this time, Bruce_T_Laney?



Fresh meat!

I got here before you!


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> At this point he hasn't met a liberal.


Here I is!!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > At this point he hasn't met a liberal.
> ...



Get out of here!

You're not Progressive and close minded enough to be today version of the Democratic voter!

( Yes, I think I just wrote you are better than most of the wanna-be Liberals on here )


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > At this point he hasn't met a liberal.
> ...



P.S. Welcome, Awesome American Man!  You should meet Bush92 ASAP.  What a team.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I'll take that as a compliment, but those conservatives who don't have me on ignore seem to think I'm a commie libtard, anyway.


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> How many years does it take to figure out there is no win?
> 
> Far be it from me to get in the way of you killing terrorists.  When you leaving for the battle?
> 
> Welcome


When liberals are in charge, there is never "a win".


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


thanks, appreciate the nice welcoming.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Hossfly You ready with the thing?
> 
> ...


thanks man. yep time to let mad dog off the leash


----------



## RodISHI (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I took you more of a lil' fascist leaning with that "herd mentality" thingy you got going on.


----------



## RodISHI (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...


Best guard dog I ever had was a little three legged retard. Has he got three legs?


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Oh yeah, welcome! And watch out for oldlady, she's a cougar!


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


im a big dog lover myself


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


that's awesome. good to know. what's goin on OldLady


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I am sitting here naked while reading and responding to your thread while squirting in the Toilet after wondering what did I eat last night that left me the smelly squirts and wonder could you give me a clue and tell me the cure for this major squirting problem I seem to suffer from!?!
> 
> Oh, welcome to the board and remember this place is the most wonderful site ever created... ( As the Mods hold a gun to my other head )


You bring your laptop in the bathroom?  That's...... I don't know what that is, but it's something.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > I am sitting here naked while reading and responding to your thread while squirting in the Toilet after wondering what did I eat last night that left me the smelly squirts and wonder could you give me a clue and tell me the cure for this major squirting problem I seem to suffer from!?!
> ...



I use a damn phone now!


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Instead of the bathroom? WTF?


----------



## RodISHI (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


Well you may be okay then. 

Welcome (with संदेहवाद until a future date).


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Oh yeah--I keep forgetting about those.  I don't use one so I forget.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Now THAT was funny, Mike.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


Just so ya know, never believe Mike.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No excuse!!!

Oh well let not let the newbie think we're a bunch of insane mental midgets and welcome the newbie and embrace them while I am naked responding to them... Oh and when I did have a laptop, well it had toilet time on it!


----------



## TNHarley (May 10, 2017)

Least when this one leaves it wont be MY fault


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


She's not telling the trooooooooth.


----------



## miketx (May 10, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Least when this one leaves it wont be MY fault


We'll blame you.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


See that?  "Herd mentality?"  Not so, Rodishi.  A lot of people think the same as I do, same as a lot of people think as you do.  Does that really make either of us lemmings?  That's not good thinking, imo.


----------



## TNHarley (May 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Least when this one leaves it wont be MY fault
> ...


hek, wouldn't be the first time.
Do you have any siblings? I have a younger sister. When we were little, she blamed me for hitting something with a baseball bat and dinging it up. I was at a friends house LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > I am sitting here naked while reading and responding to your thread while squirting in the Toilet after wondering what did I eat last night that left me the smelly squirts and wonder could you give me a clue and tell me the cure for this major squirting problem I seem to suffer from!?!
> ...



I believe the word is "unsanitary".


----------



## RodISHI (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Actually its your idea that you think another can be protected with "herd mentality". Most people consider themselves individuals who are capable enough to make-up their own minds and make personal decisions.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

Did Awesome American Man say something?


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Did Awesome American Man say something?


yea sorry guys still trying to figure this whole forum thing out.
so whats everybody doing for lunch today? im thinkin pizza


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Tell me all about it.  You don't get a single idea from your military buddies, do you?
Let's take this conversation elsewhere.  I'm sure you'll have plenty of opportunities to criticize my personality in other threads.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Did Awesome American Man say something?
> ...


Italian sandwich (that's what Mainers call a mixed coldcut sub when it has salami in it.  At least I hope it's got salami in it.  And a dill pickle slice.  Gotta have that.)


----------



## RodISHI (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 sure


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


that's so awesome. im going to get that stuff at the store tonight and fix me one of those.

dang you are awesome!


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


What is on your pizza?


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm switching my pick to Chinese food. It's not as American as pizza, but it's got some bangin rice


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Did Awesome American Man say something?



He quotefailed.

Hossfly, where's the thing?!


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> hey whats goin on
> 
> hope everyone is havin a good time around here. lets let mad dog mattis off the leash and lay the hammer down on isis











Here's Bubbly. He'll be your guide.





​


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> hey whats goin on
> 
> hope everyone is havin a good time around here. lets let mad dog mattis off the leash and lay the hammer down on isis


The Russians are already positioned to do this better.

And now that a Rooskie has had his head cut off it is a good time for Putin to get smart and start going after IS himself.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > hey whats goin on
> ...


im cool with that. tell em to send in the tanks


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


For a good time call OldLady !!


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


Tanks did no good in A-stan when the Rooskies were there.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


then lets send in as many freedom bombs from the sky as possible


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What's for lunch, yio?


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > How many years does it take to figure out there is no win?
> ...


You can't kill an ideology.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I have not eaten yet today nor had any coffee or tea.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


yea but you can kill the people spreadin it


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


It is already spread dear.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


then we better get to crackin. im thinkin a good old fashion liberation


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Unless you're on the West coast, that's not good for you.


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


Let me know when that works out for ya


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

since i got you all here...


Aries said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


thanks. im just the brains of this operation


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> since i got you all here...
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> ...


I liked mattis and how he was vocal about his positions even in defying Trump. I would like to see more of him.


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > since i got you all here...
> ...


awesome comment. i like the heck out of it.

just like to say thanks to everyone else. this is one cool place to hang


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...



Hang out in the Politics Forum. Better known as The JakeStarkey School Of Enlightenment.


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > awesome american man said:
> ...


Get into the active topics rookie, let's see what you got!


----------



## awesome american man (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> awesome american man said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


right on! I'll head on over


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Ended up getting a combo sushi lunch with salmon & tuna.

Also had  a side dish of avocado.  I love avocado with sushi.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 10, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Rocky Mountain sushi is flown-in frozen just like everywhere else.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 11, 2017)

OldLady said:


> What's for lunch, yio?


Since I ate very little yesterday -- only half an order of sushi (saved the rest for today) and a small bowl of fruit -- today I am starving.

So I will have scrambled egg burritos for breakfast now.

Local time is 5:30 a.m.

I went to bed early last night and woke early this morning at 5 a.m.

Very hungry now.


----------



## deannalw (May 14, 2017)

Hello! Don't mind me, I'm just looking for the beer


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2017)

awesome american man said:


> hey whats goin on
> 
> hope everyone is havin a good time around here. lets let mad dog mattis off the leash and lay the hammer down on isis



Welcome to the funny farm!


----------

